# Ford : Ranger Electric 1999 Ford Ranger EV Electric Vehicle HALF PRICE SALE LOW RESER



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,000.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jan-24-2012 22:00:00 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

